# abruzzo



## vedaandmatt

hi there...went to abruzzo last summer and fell in love...i decided i wanna relocate...dont know where to start from...there are many real estates, websites ... anyone can help sugesting me a good one ?
cheers


----------



## vedaandmatt

have you ever heard of sweet italy estates? house around italy?...please help...


----------



## Barry

*Buying in Abruzzo*



vedaandmatt said:


> have you ever heard of sweet italy estates? house around italy?...please help...


The best way to buy property in Abruzzo is to find a location you like and then talk to the locals. Most property seems to be sold by word of mouth.


----------



## vedaandmatt

Yep...i wish i could talk to the locals...dont speak a word of italian... I have been in the Vasto area; also visites some of the little villages around it..i love the place...did you buy in Italy? where? through an agency or with locals??

Regards




Barry said:


> The best way to buy property in Abruzzo is to find a location you like and then talk to the locals. Most property seems to be sold by word of mouth.


----------



## londonjj

*ancient properties in Vasto*



vedaandmatt said:


> hi there...went to abruzzo last summer and fell in love...i decided i wanna relocate...dont know where to start from...there are many real estates, websites ... anyone can help sugesting me a good one ?
> cheers


Hi, I purcased a property through ancientproperties com.
I would suggest for you to check out their listings. The prices are very interesting.
The owner, Paola, is very kind and honest. Best wishes for your property search!


----------



## Davidw34

*We cn maybe help we just purchased a house near vasto*



vedaandmatt said:


> hi there...went to abruzzo last summer and fell in love...i decided i wanna relocate...dont know where to start from...there are many real estates, websites ... anyone can help sugesting me a good one ?
> cheers



Hi we just purchased a house in the area near Vasto and made a few good contacts (and bad ones) in the 18months it took us to complete. If you can work out how to send me your email address I will try and help.


----------



## vedaandmatt

Hi David, 
what agency did youpurchase with??
what kind of bad experiences??

Thanks for helping

Veda





Davidw34 said:


> Hi we just purchased a house in the area near Vasto and made a few good contacts (and bad ones) in the 18months it took us to complete. If you can work out how to send me your email address I will try and help.


----------



## bahamut

vedaandmatt said:


> Hi David,
> what agency did youpurchase with??
> what kind of bad experiences??
> 
> Thanks for helping
> 
> Veda



hi vedaandmatt , I actually live in abruzzo, i've born here 

First of all a couple of consideration. 

You said you went in the Vasto area and for sure it has a clean sea and great landscapes but you I would like to ask if you are going to work in Abruzzo or not. 

Speaking of jobs you most likely want to move in the Pescara zone or in the Teramo province, there it is more easy to find a job. In what field do you work? Maybe I can give you some tips about places around there. 

You have to consider also the price for houses, in Pescara, Francavilla al Mare, Montesilvano and Silvi are very very high....In the Vasto area they are more accessible but I should know what are your interests before giving any advice. Let me know exactly what you want and I will try to help you. :clap2:


----------



## vedaandmatt

londonjj said:


> Hi, I purcased a property through ancientproperties com.
> I would suggest for you to check out their listings. The prices are very interesting.
> The owner, Paola, is very kind and honest. Best wishes for your property search!


Hi there, 
I did contact this agency, but no one got back to me!!!


----------



## stefanaccio

Agree with other posters. It is hard to get a handle on things from far away. My advice is to make a trip of a month or so and get the lay of the land....





vedaandmatt said:


> Hi there,
> I did contact this agency, but no one got back to me!!!


----------



## vedaandmatt

stefanaccio said:


> Agree with other posters. It is hard to get a handle on things from far away. My advice is to make a trip of a month or so and get the lay of the land....


Hello!
of course yes....that ios what I am doing...a month?that would be impossible!! I am travelling in and out the Country for 3/4 days every 2/3 months...until I find the right one!


----------



## Veronica

Davidw34 said:


> Hi we just purchased a house in the area near Vasto and made a few good contacts (and bad ones) in the 18months it took us to complete. If you can work out how to send me your email address I will try and help.


David please pass on your information on the forum so that other people can also benefit from your exerience. That is what these forums are about, to help others. (As long as you dont actually name any bad companies)


----------



## gsimon

*Gagliano Aterno*

May I strongly recommend Casa-italia.dk,Kasper and Anya Karlsson, from Denmark originally, speak fluent english and italian: I arrived first week of May, settled at precisely the cost they estimated on day 1 by May 28, after receiving price from electrician and plumber for the work I wanted, that is nearly complete and should be ready for our arrival in 10 days. Nearly constant emails/photos from Kasper, can't salute him enough. True, things are slow while people await money from earthquake and fewer buyers, so what better time to buy, win-win.


----------



## dario

the best area would be Pescara / Teramo as it would be easier to find work.

The best bet would be to google, "case Teramo" (means houses in Teramo), or Pescara, and go form there. You'll find a lot of sites.

regards, 


Dario


----------



## stefanaccio

Strongly concur with Dario. There are plenty of houses available at a reasonable price in the province of Teramo. Finding employment there is likely going to take some effort however...


----------



## Genzana

We bought a house inland and - while everything came off okay in the end - the experience of dealing with the estate wasn't a pleasant one. Some things I wish I'd done:
- No matter how nice they seem, don't trust them!
- If you don't speak Italian, keep talking until a local person who speaks English steps forward. Abruzzans are great at taking expats under their wing and keeping them out of trouble!
- Do independent research about the property - speak to the neighbours and make sure what the estate agent tells you is true.
- If the agents fees are too high, bargain them down.

About living here...
We've been living in Italy for 3 years. I freelanced until the recession and then luckily got a full time English teaching job. My boyfriend has had less luck perfecting his Italian (it's still not good enough for many jobs) and has only ever got bits and pieces of work, mainly labouring (he's a biologist). We've loved the life and the people here, we really feel part of the community, but, sadly, we can't make ends meet. We're leaving in a few months.


----------



## shell07813

We moved here over a year ago and love it here. I would agree with all other posters. If you buy a house off an internet site you will generally pay double and then they will make you use their builder etc etc. Who will again sting you and never finish the project, we know loads of people who have been burnt like this. The best way to buy is to get to know people locally everyone and his dog has a house/ruin/land to sell to you. Visit bars/cafes etc. Good luck.


----------



## vedaandmatt

Oh...sorry to hear that!...where did you buy your house?
Veda




Genzana said:


> We bought a house inland and - while everything came off okay in the end - the experience of dealing with the estate wasn't a pleasant one. Some things I wish I'd done:
> - No matter how nice they seem, don't trust them!
> - If you don't speak Italian, keep talking until a local person who speaks English steps forward. Abruzzans are great at taking expats under their wing and keeping them out of trouble!
> - Do independent research about the property - speak to the neighbours and make sure what the estate agent tells you is true.
> - If the agents fees are too high, bargain them down.
> 
> About living here...
> We've been living in Italy for 3 years. I freelanced until the recession and then luckily got a full time English teaching job. My boyfriend has had less luck perfecting his Italian (it's still not good enough for many jobs) and has only ever got bits and pieces of work, mainly labouring (he's a biologist). We've loved the life and the people here, we really feel part of the community, but, sadly, we can't make ends meet. We're leaving in a few months.


----------



## vedaandmatt

grrrrrrrr I am still searching for the ideal property........I am in the Vasto area at the moment and searching for the right one....is there any one who wants to sell the purchased one???
I gotta go now, I have an appointment with an agent...I have met her already and she seems nice and good at what she does..please ppeps...fingers crossed for my hubby and myself!!!

I will get back with news and opinion on what seen!!

Bye for now
Veda


----------



## vedaandmatt

...by the way...the agent I am meeting works for Sweet Italy Estates.com...please report if had good or bad experiences.

Much appreciated

Veda


----------



## Genzana

vedaandmatt said:


> Oh...sorry to hear that!...where did you buy your house?
> Veda


We're near Sulmona. It's wonderful, and we want to return eventually, just had a bit of bad luck with a tough job market thrown in.


----------



## gsimon

*come to gagliano*



vedaandmatt said:


> ...by the way...the agent I am meeting works for Sweet Italy Estates.com...please report if had good or bad experiences.
> 
> Much appreciated
> 
> Veda


now that I have spent a month there, Please let me again suggest Gagliano Aterno, very modest prices, if you like fresh air, mountain scenery, hairpin turns...., many Danes have bought, we are thrilled...will be returning 18 Aug if you're there....


----------



## pugwashington

vedaandmatt said:


> hi there...went to abruzzo last summer and fell in love...i decided i wanna relocate...dont know where to start from...there are many real estates, websites ... anyone can help sugesting me a good one ?
> cheers


I bought a house through houses around italy - my advice would be not to use them even though they have lots of properties - My second piece of advice would be dont buy until you have a structoral engineers report - forget architects - they seem to only know about how to make things pretty. Also forget how nice people seem to be - when it comes to buying a house - having work done on it etc - ask around - talk to the neigbours about any house for sale - they know all the gossip and you need to.


----------



## christinedelrosso

Hi, I am Americal/Italian. I bought a house here over a year ago in Abruzzo. Did not use Agent I bought form the original owners. I would highly suggest first come back and try and find what you want and buy from the owner...you just go to a notary for the paperwork. And you get a MUCH better price. You just do not want a house that has had many owners, clearing the title can be a nightmare! They are not hard to find. If you get desperate for a agent All around Italy is ok and deal with a lot of foreigners first time buyers. 

I am happy to help you in anyway. Keep in touch, ask as may questions as you want. Christine /SNIP/





vedaandmatt said:


> hi there...went to abruzzo last summer and fell in love...i decided i wanna relocate...dont know where to start from...there are many real estates, websites ... anyone can help sugesting me a good one ?
> cheers


----------



## TerriBradley

*Great insight!*

Christine (and others) ~ Thanks so much for the tip about not using an agent! Besides the websites being overwhelming with the amount of properties, it's also hard to get a real idea of the personality of the home and narrow down which you'd want to view. I would soooo appreciate gaining from your experience! Some background on us:

My husband and I are going to retire in 4 years and retire in Italy. (can't wait!) We heard about Abruzzo, and then saw a couple episodes of House Hunters International that focused on this area. We fell in love with the idealic hillside, mountains and views of the ancient village in the distant. We're sold on the idea. Now the hard part.... how in the heck do you decide which area you want to live in? I'd love some recommendations, or any websites that give a good overview of the different areas. We are going to visit Abruzzo this xmas and start exploring.... I'm thinking we rent a car and just drive around a bit, but where to start?

Also, we're considering restoration project. Has anyone had experience with this? 








christinedelrosso said:


> Hi, I am Americal/Italian. I bought a house here over a year ago in Abruzzo. Did not use Agent I bought form the original owners. I would highly suggest first come back and try and find what you want and buy from the owner...you just go to a notary for the paperwork. And you get a MUCH better price. You just do not want a house that has had many owners, clearing the title can be a nightmare! They are not hard to find. If you get desperate for a agent All around Italy is ok and deal with a lot of foreigners first time buyers.
> 
> I am happy to help you in anyway. Keep in touch, ask as may questions as you want. Christine /SNIP/


----------



## sheilamarsco

hi there i would strongly recommend renting a property first of all and exploring all of abruzzo it is a big area and very diverse it's only when you travel around that you can get a feel of the place and begin to recognise where you would most like to live. coming in the winter will give you an idea of living here minus the sunshine. it's still beautiful but it can be cold and the reality of living here will become clearer. i bought a farmhouse about five years ago and have partly renovated it so if you would like some help and advice just pm me. best wishes


----------



## christinedelrosso

Terri, 

Winter is a VERY bad time to come it is COLD and snows here!!! Roads are hazardous. Spring and Fall are better. 

Where to live. Well that depends on what life style you want. You are right there is a lot to think about. Avezanno, Sulmona area are colder than Da Casauria where I live. And the Teramo area is also colder. San Valentino, Caramonico, Alanno, Penne are nice cities. Remember Abruzzo is beautiful but the most remote and steeped in tradition. A lot of towns were damaged by the last earthquake 2 years ago and there is no money to repair. SO they are loosing their charm and appeal. Most of us have embraced the difference. to live like an American or Brit just is not going to happen and have a happy life. But again give me some idea about what kind of life style and interets you have and I will be able to point you in a better direction. 

I would NOT get a house that needed complete restoring. Finding good reliable help..carpenter, plumber, mason and electrician can be a challenge. MIght as well build a brand new house. Houses here are built with stone and cement not wood. The electrical and plumbing are no where to be found and where do you put them? In 18 in stone walls built 200 yers ago? 

I have been a year now with several visits from the plumber and still have to turn the water on when I flush the toliet!!! And I have the assistance of a friend who has has lived her 50 years. To rennovate a kitchen and bath will be enough of a challenge. None of these things is as simple as the states...their stuff just does not function the same way. We turn off the gas when leaving the house? And some the electricity? 

I am single and 59 years old. There are a lot of things to think about. I am in a mountain town but not too far up...not far from the autostrada, bus and train all within 10 miles. And a larger city with a store that stays open all day not not close at 2-5. Gas station is important where I can get gas everyday. And a good doctor/hospital. A Mall is 35 minutes away. Pescara is 45 minutes to the beach and more shopping. Being close to friends, family or someone who speaks english or a school is good too. 

If you want let me know when you are coming and I will be available to help. In the meantime, give me more of an idea of what kind of life style you are looking for. Like, neighbors or isolated. Garden with olive orchards an vineyard? Do you like skiing or winter activities, etc? If I could do it over again I would come and rent for a year and look for where I like it best. Abruzzo is not that big.

People here get up early shop at the mercato, cook, clean eat and then rest from 2-4 when EVERYHING CLOSES. They get up and out till 8-9:30 when they are home for dinner. 9:30 to midnight they walk, talk visit with neighbors and go to local activities. I have not been able to embrace this time table completely but it is real in every town. So your personal interests become important. 

I am happy to help. Christine 








TerriBradley said:


> Christine (and others) ~ Thanks so much for the tip about not using an agent! Besides the websites being overwhelming with the amount of properties, it's also hard to get a real idea of the personality of the home and narrow down which you'd want to view. I would soooo appreciate gaining from your experience! Some background on us:
> 
> My husband and I are going to retire in 4 years and retire in Italy. (can't wait!) We heard about Abruzzo, and then saw a couple episodes of House Hunters International that focused on this area. We fell in love with the idealic hillside, mountains and views of the ancient village in the distant. We're sold on the idea. Now the hard part.... how in the heck do you decide which area you want to live in? I'd love some recommendations, or any websites that give a good overview of the different areas. We are going to visit Abruzzo this xmas and start exploring.... I'm thinking we rent a car and just drive around a bit, but where to start?
> 
> Also, we're considering restoration project. Has anyone had experience with this?


----------



## TerriBradley

Hi Christine,

Thansk so much for all of the super info, and your offer to help. Very interesting! 

I don't want to bore you, but since you asked for background:::: By the time we retire, we will be 49 and 55, and are fairly active. We live in San Diego, and definitely prefer a more moderate climate.... although are open and might even welcome a mild winter and seasons as long as its not tooooo cold. We also want to be somewhat close to the water (1/2-1 hr), and were picturing being in the hills. We don't mind being without direct neighbors, as we sincerely enjoy one another's company! lol But we're also not anti-social hermits, and embrace getting to know others! A village within walking or driving distance would be great... for a stroll for coffee, fresh groceries, etc. We have that romantic idea of having some kind of olive or fruit trees, and growing our own vegetables. 

Our hobbies? Ummm, reading, drinking wine, hiking, tennis, boating, playing with our 2 mini-schnauzers... and then we'll be taking up gardening! My downhill skiing days are over (bad knees), but we could get into cross country skiing (not a must). We love the idea of being able to drive to Rome, or exploring other parts of Italy too.

We thought about a total restoration, as we'll have time and it seemed as it would be more affordable as well. But after your comments, it might be more of a project than we want to take on. Funny you mentioned installing the water and electric in the walls -- I was picturing them jack-hammering into the wall to create a channel to fit the wires and pipes in ... what a headache, if not impossible!

The daily routine sounds fabulous! We would enjoy that, and it's similar to how we live - with the exception of the nap (but that might change.)

As our exploration continues, I was also considering somewhere further south, but we really like the idea of having the hills and the sea. 

We're ready to embrace a simpler, Italian life, and understand that life is not as easy or convenient... We also have our Rosetta Stone ready to start learning Italian!

Thanks for the warning about winter being cold, and not so nice,,, but since its our Xmas vacation, we'll probably visit anyway...that way we get an idea of the worse of the weather. If we like it at its worst, the rest of the year will be great for us! We haven't made our travel arrangements yet... Where would you suggest being our home base? And where should we fly into to? 

I hope I didn't innundate you with too many details... 

Thanks so much for anything further you can offer! So sweet of you!

Cheers ~


----------



## stefanaccio

Very subjective but if I was coming to the northern portion of Abruzzo I would choose the village of Torricella Sicura. About 1000 people and small enough to get to know some of the people. Walkable to Teramo, five excellent restaurants, a couple of bars, access to health care. About 45' to the Adriatic. Pretty place and you could do worse.
My house is in Valle San Giovanni not too far away. I would avoid properties that need 100% restoration. Would advise finding a dwelling where you can live while you fix it up a bit at a time. Renting for a month or so also a good idea to get the lay of the land.


----------



## christinedelrosso

This is great information and I feel better now in giving you life altering advice. San Diego is beautiful!!! The coast here and Pescara are more like Coney Island in NYC! lol Well, they are a far cry from pristine San Diego. 

I forgot to ask how is it you can come here legally for retirement? Visa, dual citizen?????


As far as further south, I love it too and I know many who live there. I also know most Italians in and above abruzzo are frightened of the south and the crime. They think I am crazy for going south on travels and that I will not ever return! I am not exaggerating or joking. 

I would stay closer to the coast and out of the mountains of ABruzzo. Mt Saint Angelo and the area where father Pio was is a pretty mild in Puglia. Isolated but beautiful. ALL of the coastal highway is a parking lot every summer because everyone leaves for the summer months and heads to the sea. It is hot had the beaches are jammed packed all of August!  

Ok, so you hAVE to come durning the winter, not the end of the world you will see Italy at one of its extremes. But you definitely do not want to live in the mountains of Abruzzo.,...it is COLD and SNOWY. I will make a deal with you when you want a winter wonderland...I will swap houses with you for a week! lol 

Check out the news for Italy too, a lot going on here...our economy is about to tank like portugal and Greece. Also watch the exchange rate form dollars to euros and buy when it is good. Right now it is terrible...you lose over 30 % for sure right now one euro +69 cents! It is killing me every time I have to buy euros! So buy when you can. Also watch where you exchange and the fees. Go on line and try and find a good rate. There are even companies who can do it for a better rate. 

If you come across a house you like let me know...I will let you know what it is like in that area. And remember you can go on google earth and check things out...drive right in froont and down the street. It is fun to do...I missed Italy so much I went on google earth and wandered around my town all the time! If you find something exceptional I might even go and check it out for you.

Go on their city web site too and check it out ...you can translate all the info or it might be in english too. 

Also, did you know if a house is listed and you do not contact then....you can contact the owner and buy it form them directly with no commission. Different than in the states! So if you find your dream house it would pay to talk to me first and I might be abkle to save you a few thousand dollars. 

Nope, you can not drill through those thick walls and you want something that has already been braced and fitted for earth quakes. Funny story, the people whos house is connected to mine have my toliet drain going through theIr front room....I mean about 18 inches of pipe they can see and hear every time I flush!!!! /SNIP/


I look forward to you visit. And do not be afraid to ask questions you are not bothering me...happy to help. 
Christine


----------



## pudd 2

TerriBradley said:


> Christine (and others) ~ Thanks so much for the tip about not using an agent! Besides the websites being overwhelming with the amount of properties, it's also hard to get a real idea of the personality of the home and narrow down which you'd want to view. I would soooo appreciate gaining from your experience! Some background on us:
> 
> My husband and I are going to retire in 4 years and retire in Italy. (can't wait!) We heard about Abruzzo, and then saw a couple episodes of House Hunters International that focused on this area. We fell in love with the idealic hillside, mountains and views of the ancient village in the distant. We're sold on the idea. Now the hard part.... how in the heck do you decide which area you want to live in? I'd love some recommendations, or any websites that give a good overview of the different areas. We are going to visit Abruzzo this xmas and start exploring.... I'm thinking we rent a car and just drive around a bit, but where to start?
> 
> Also, we're considering restoration project. Has anyone had experience with this?


hi and welcome to the furum , it sounds like you are descibing the village where we live Pretoro just above Chieti if you look at a map of abruzzo we are inland from pescara 35 mins form pescara aiport we have freands who fly direct to pescara from toronto , any way getting back to Pretoro we are 25 mins from the sea and 25 mins from two ski resorts one has a large fondo ski course , its not cold here in the winter as we are tuced in to the froothills of the Majella mountain ,the are good roads whith easy access to verry good uneversty hospitals good food good wine freandly people . and onother point Pretoro is a good place to base yourself if you look at a map we are centrall in abruzzo you can axess both borders of abruzzo winthin 1.5 hours .If you want to know more about pretoro google The comune di pretoro accomadatshon histery ect if you want any more imfo dont be frightend to ask , we have lived here for 8 years and are verry happy and allso happy to pas on imfo


----------



## roysteve

TerriBradley said:


> Hi Christine,
> 
> Thansk so much for all of the super info, and your offer to help. Very interesting!
> 
> I don't want to bore you, but since you asked for background:::: By the time we retire, we will be 49 and 55, and are fairly active. We live in San Diego, and definitely prefer a more moderate climate.... although are open and might even welcome a mild winter and seasons as long as its not tooooo cold. We also want to be somewhat close to the water (1/2-1 hr), and were picturing being in the hills. We don't mind being without direct neighbors, as we sincerely enjoy one another's company! lol But we're also not anti-social hermits, and embrace getting to know others! A village within walking or driving distance would be great... for a stroll for coffee, fresh groceries, etc. We have that romantic idea of having some kind of olive or fruit trees, and growing our own vegetables.
> 
> Our hobbies? Ummm, reading, drinking wine, hiking, tennis, boating, playing with our 2 mini-schnauzers... and then we'll be taking up gardening! My downhill skiing days are over (bad knees), but we could get into cross country skiing (not a must). We love the idea of being able to drive to Rome, or exploring other parts of Italy too.
> 
> We thought about a total restoration, as we'll have time and it seemed as it would be more affordable as well. But after your comments, it might be more of a project than we want to take on. Funny you mentioned installing the water and electric in the walls -- I was picturing them jack-hammering into the wall to create a channel to fit the wires and pipes in ... what a headache, if not impossible!
> 
> The daily routine sounds fabulous! We would enjoy that, and it's similar to how we live - with the exception of the nap (but that might change.)
> 
> As our exploration continues, I was also considering somewhere further south, but we really like the idea of having the hills and the sea.
> 
> We're ready to embrace a simpler, Italian life, and understand that life is not as easy or convenient... We also have our Rosetta Stone ready to start learning Italian!
> 
> Thanks for the warning about winter being cold, and not so nice,,, but since its our Xmas vacation, we'll probably visit anyway...that way we get an idea of the worse of the weather. If we like it at its worst, the rest of the year will be great for us! We haven't made our travel arrangements yet... Where would you suggest being our home base? And where should we fly into to?
> 
> I hope I didn't innundate you with too many details...
> 
> Thanks so much for anything further you can offer! So sweet of you!
> 
> Cheers ~


have you looked at Ascoli Paceno. Lovely small city close to the coast.


----------



## Michael Boni

*Wanting to live in Italy for six months a year*



Davidw34 said:


> Hi we just purchased a house in the area near Vasto and made a few good contacts (and bad ones) in the 18months it took us to complete. If you can work out how to send me your email address I will try and help.


David

Our names are Michael and Palma Boni and we currently live in Fllorida. We are American/Italians meaning my wife's and my grandparents were born in Italy. I just retired in December and our goal/plan was always to go to Italy for six months out of the year to live.

In the area near Vasto you purchased your home do you know how much per month on a average it would be to rent a two bedroom rental for one year so we can take time to learn that entire area to actually see where we would want to purchase a home there. We don't want to live in the main towns. We want to live out in the country but not be more then a half hours drive from the main towns.

We are planning on going to Italy in the next couple of months for a month to really look over different parts of Italy all of our grandparents were from.

Please contact me back if you could advise or help us with what we have asked you.


Thanks

Michael and Palma


----------



## pudd 2

hi you probly dont have pm facilitys yet when yyou do we live in the midle of abruzzo Pretoro if you google pretoro you whill se this is a good place to start your serch as it is smack bang in the midle of abruzzo , in answer to your question regarding acomodation about 250 eros a mounth whill get you good acomodaition if you can get in tuch with me . we have lived in abruzzo for 9 years and know lots of good people who have houses for rent in this area . some of them canadians


----------



## Michael Boni

*Wanting to live in Italy six months out of the year*



pudd 2 said:


> hi you probly dont have pm facilitys yet when yyou do we live in the midle of abruzzo Pretoro if you google pretoro you whill se this is a good place to start your serch as it is smack bang in the midle of abruzzo , in answer to your question regarding acomodation about 250 eros a mounth whill get you good acomodaition if you can get in tuch with me . we have lived in abruzzo for 9 years and know lots of good people who have houses for rent in this area . some of them canadians


Thanks so much for replying back to us. We really appreciate it. We will keep in contact with you in the near future and if we have any other questions or need advise concerning living in Abruzzo we will contact you again.


Thanks

Michael and Palma


----------



## Michael Boni

*Need a attorney in Italy*



pudd 2 said:


> hi you probly dont have pm facilitys yet when yyou do we live in the midle of abruzzo Pretoro if you google pretoro you whill se this is a good place to start your serch as it is smack bang in the midle of abruzzo , in answer to your question regarding acomodation about 250 eros a mounth whill get you good acomodaition if you can get in tuch with me . we have lived in abruzzo for 9 years and know lots of good people who have houses for rent in this area . some of them canadians


Do you know a good,honest trustworthy attorney in the Abruzzo region that could help us with doing the legal paperwork and etc. for a annual rental place,purchasing a home in Italy and getting a visa for a extended stay there???


Thanks

Michael and Palma


----------



## pudd 2

Michael Boni said:


> Do you know a good,honest trustworthy attorney in the Abruzzo region that could help us with doing the legal paperwork and etc. for a annual rental place,purchasing a home in Italy and getting a visa for a extended stay there???
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael and Palma


i have sent you a private mesage roy


----------



## xabiaxica

pudd 2 said:


> i have sent you a private mesage roy


personal recommendations from established forum members are allowed - even encouraged on the forum

no need to PM


----------



## stefanaccio

The visa comes from the Italian consulate in USA. Not clear on why you need an Italian lawyer to obtain this document....


----------

